# North Texas Meet mid June 2012



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys, who would be interested in a DIYMA meet in Plano, Texas (just north of Dallas) in Mid June? Either the 9th or 16th?

There's a huge empty parking lot at the corner of Custer and 15th that we could use and it's a short walk to several restaurants for lunch.

Please posts here if you can make it and which date would be best for you!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

There is not much interest in texas... are you from atl?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Besides our group in Houston.. Maybe you can get the okc crew to come.

Im always down, if there is a good showing.. I bleeeeed SQ!


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Interested! Should be able to make it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm from Texas... go to school in Atlanta.

I know there's a couple guys on here in the north TX area.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll be up for that meet. Not a bad drive from Austin.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

we may as well make it may 26th, texas meet/MECA event!


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

I like to go check out some real SQ....
I'm Down....


----------



## Jrvtecaccord (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds good to me.

Jr - via Galaxy Note


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> we may as well make it may 26th, texas meet/MECA event!


They usually take most of the day even if there aren't a whole lot of people, so I wanted to have it on a separate day. From what I've found doing meets out east is that with a decent turnout of 8-10 cars it takes a good 5+ hours.

I also wanted to make sure it wasn't the weekend right before or after a show so there weren't any "I can't be away from home 2 weekends in a row" kind of responses.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I also wanted to make sure it wasn't the weekend right before or after a show so there weren't any "I can't be away from home 2 weekends in a row" kind of responses.[/QUOTE]

I can't seem to ever leave home
That's why I hosted the last Houston event! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> we may as well make it may 26th, texas meet/MECA event!


I'm game! I will also be at the MECA event on the 26th as well. Isn't there a USAC show down in Houston around the first weekend in June?

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> I'm game! I will also be at the MECA event on the 26th as well. Isn't there a USAC show down in Houston around the first weekend in June?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Sooo much to doo!!! LOL


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I just checked my calendar and I believe there is another MECA event scheduled for the 16th of June in either Sherman or Oklahoma hosted by the SIC Wit It crew.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> I just checked my calendar and I believe there is another MECA event scheduled for the 16th of June in either Sherman or Oklahoma hosted by the SIC Wit It crew.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Imma try to make the 26th event.. the one in June is a no no.. dont forget to goto Huck's catfish this time!!!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Imma try to make the 26th event.. the one in June is a no no.. dont forget to goto Huck's catfish this time!!!


:thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'm interested. I haven't been to a car audio meet in a long time. I really need to get some stuff done with the truck!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

MECA site is currently down, but I'll check for shows in OK as well. Don't want to conflict with anything.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

strakele said:


> MECA site is currently down, but I'll check for shows in OK as well. Don't want to conflict with anything.


Yep, June 16, in OK. Here is the Facebook link:
http://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/photo.php?fbid=10150851010310362&id=8438485361&__user=100003455962685 







Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Jeremy will be Judging the May 26th event he toldd me..  Not Josh.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> I'm interested. I haven't been to a car audio meet in a long time. I really need to get some stuff done with the truck!


Lazy! LOL

Hope you enjoyed your bday, hope you can make it out to this one!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I will be at the May 26th meet. If anything, to help Jeremy judge the two seat cars. Tune your cars for two big guys. We both weigh about 300lbs.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> I'm interested. I haven't been to a car audio meet in a long time. I really need to get some stuff done with the truck!


I missed out on the opportunity to listen to your truck at the DFW G2G a couple years ago. Hope you can come out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd love to come down there & hear y'all's cars & shoot the ****. I'll have to check my work schedule, but can probably work something out.

Is June 16th a no-go due to the MECA comp?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

fish said:


> I'd love to come down there & hear y'all's cars & shoot the ****. I'll have to check my work schedule, but can probably work something out.
> 
> Is June 16th a no-go due to the MECA comp?


I will be in Denison for may 26th, and that will be the last thing i do for stereo this summer... Gotta study for the dental assessment test.


----------



## Comp-U-Geek (Jan 23, 2009)

I may be down for June sometime. I should have one of my own cars done by then.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I will be at the MECA event in Denison on the 26th as well...


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright, to avoid conflicting with the competitions, how does everyone feel about June 30?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

strakele said:


> Alright, to avoid conflicting with the competitions, how does everyone feel about June 30?


I am in!


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I will be at the may 26th event and the June 16th event. I think I could make a trip to Dallas for a g2g. Just let me know what you decide as far as the date.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

June 30th sounds good to me. Just get me an address do I can put in my gps lol


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I can make a June 30th trip I believe


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

June 30th....In!


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

So whats the address to this meet? I'm coming from out of state and im just gonna follow the gps lol


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am also in for June 30th !


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Corner of 15th St. and Custer Rd - there is a huge building with a huge parking lot that used to be a Walmart but has been vacant for a while. Nobody is ever in the parking lot so we won't be disturbing anyone.

Behind the building is a row of restaurants for lunch.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok I'll try to find the address on line. I don't see a problem with making it tere


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

strakele said:


> Corner of 15th St. and Custer Rd - there is a huge building with a huge parking lot that used to be a Walmart but has been vacant for a while. Nobody is ever in the parking lot so we won't be disturbing anyone.
> 
> Behind the building is a row of restaurants for lunch.


That's Plano....correct? If so it's not too far from me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, it's Plano. 

PM replied.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok so date and place set... Time??


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Let's say 10am till whenever you gotta leave... we could probably go till 8pm or later if enough people show up that it takes that long to listen to everyone's car


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

ok... Summary:

June 30th @ 10AM
Corner of 15th St. and Custer Rd

Plano Texas

Correct?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Just thought I'd throw this out there that june 30th weekend is Heatwave in Austin and 6 or 7 of us will be going there if you guys wanna come hang out as well...


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there that june 30th weekend is Heatwave in Austin and 6 or 7 of us will be going there if you guys wanna come hang out as well...


Just looked it up and it says Heat Wave is in July, not June.



DeanE10 said:


> ok... Summary:
> 
> June 30th @ 10AM
> Corner of 15th St. and Custer Rd
> ...



Correct


----------



## killbride (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm definitely down. That's like 5 mins from where I live

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

strakele said:


> Just looked it up and it says Heat Wave is in July, not June.
> 
> 
> Duhhh you are right... my apologies..


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Then that means you can make it SS


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Sounds like its gonna be a good time ... Looks like there will be a variety of systems to listen to. I'm still working on my car as we speak lol.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

em_pleh said:


> Sounds like its gonna be a good time ... Looks like there will be a variety of systems to listen to. I'm still working on my car as we speak lol.


Me too! Trying to tune the best I can, but I really need to take it to someone who actually knows what they are doing


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

DeanE10 said:


> Me too! Trying to tune the best I can, but I really need to take it to someone who actually knows what they are doing


I know what ya mean. I get to a point where I think it's right and have other hear it only to say its wrong lol


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Chad - Are you going to make it to this one? I thought there was a guy here in Austin that was going to throw us all a big a$$ BBQ? What happened to that idea?


----------



## jgustin (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello All,

I will be in Dallas this week, 5/21-5/24. I'm new to SQ and would love to hear other people's systems. I'll be in the Addison area, zip 75001. I know it's short notice, but I would appreciate any opportunity to learn. My name is Jon and my phone number is 713-320-5021. I apologize for piggy backing on this thread, but I wasn't sure how else to effectively reach the Dallas crowd. Thanks!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Send me a message if you can make it to Plano one of the days you're here and I'd be happy to give you a demo.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I might be able to make it in. My wife's family is in TX and I used to live there. 
Not sure if my car will be ready by then but we shall see!

I'll see if Foosman will bring out his Mustang....


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

2 weeks! 

June 30th @ 10AM
Corner of 15th St. and Custer Rd
Plano, Texas

Will everyone who is planning on coming please sign your username, name, and list what kind of car you're bringing so I can keep track? Free demo disc for everyone who shows up!

Thanks.


1. Strakele - Grayson - Mitusbishi Lancer


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll be there..
Just to check out other systems...
I'm sure mines not in your league...
White chevy Truck...


----------



## Comp-U-Geek (Jan 23, 2009)

June 30th @ 10AM
Corner of 15th St. and Custer Rd
Plano, Texas

Will everyone who is planning on coming please sign your username, name, and list what kind of car you're bringing so I can keep track? Free demo disc for everyone who shows up!

Thanks.


1. Strakele - Grayson - Mitusbishi Lancer
2. Comp-U-Geek - Chris - '12 Mustang (wont be able to stay too long)


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Comp-U-Geek said:


> June 30th @ 10AM
> Corner of 15th St. and Custer Rd
> Plano, Texas
> 
> ...


3. Shadowmarx- Chevy Truck


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

strakele said:


> 2 weeks!
> 
> June 30th @ 10AM
> Corner of 15th St. and Custer Rd
> ...


I am sure Chad, Ben and a few others are going to give me hell about this but I plan on being there 

1. Strakele - Grayson - Mitusbishi Lancer
2. Comp-U-Geek - Chris - '12 Mustang (wont be able to stay too long)
3. Shadowmarx- Chevy Truck
4. DeanE10 - Dean - 2002 Dodge Quad Cab


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I am going to try and make it out...just for giggles...no system, but as a judge for 2 of the 3 competition venues (USAC and MECA) I don't mind listening and giving my honest opinion. It would be good to see Chad, Strak, and hopefully a few of the other guys from Houston out there. Who knows. 

It is an if right now, but I hope to make it.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Hope you can make it! Always valuable to have a trained ear.

Who else is gonna make it?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I missed the couple the locals threw in OKC, really pissed I missed them. I wont jinx myself by saying I'll be there but I'll try to show up (even though I dont have a "real" system to even mention or demo, lol).


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

I should be there. just got a new car on the 15th, so it is stock but would like to see some builds for ideas. already have all the goodies for the build though.

WRX2010 - Jon - Subaru STI


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm out, sorry guys. Locked myself down for studies. Audio takes a backseat to school.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Any Okies gonna make it down to this one?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

WRX2010 said:


> I should be there. just got a new car on the 15th, so it is stock but would like to see some builds for ideas. already have all the goodies for the build though.
> 
> WRX2010 - Jon - Subaru STI


What happen to the car you had when you picked up (but you never know), but hopefully I'll have something to show, lol.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Which corner at that intersection? southwest - Albertson's & McDonald's??


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Southeast - the big empty parking lot where the Walmart used to be.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

great, thanks.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Greyson, I'll be there...not sure how long I'll be able to stay but I'll be there.
Narvarr-2006 Silver Mazda Tribute

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

1. Strakele - Grayson - Mitusbishi Lancer
2. Comp-U-Geek - Chris - '12 Mustang (wont be able to stay too long)
3. Shadowmarx- Chevy Truck
4. DeanE10 - Dean - 2002 Dodge Quad Cab
5. WRX2010 - Jon - Subaru STI
6. Narvarr-2006 Silver Mazda Tribute

Ben? TrickyRicky? Fish? Jonnyanalog? Metanium? Killbride? Trebor? GLN305? Jrvtecaccord? ItalynStylion? What about you guys?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

strakele said:


> 1. Strakele - Grayson - Mitusbishi Lancer
> 2. Comp-U-Geek - Chris - '12 Mustang (wont be able to stay too long)
> 3. Shadowmarx- Chevy Truck
> 4. DeanE10 - Dean - 2002 Dodge Quad Cab
> ...


Add me, but also not sure how long I'll be able to stay. Just got more side-work to do, but I know I'll be there and once there I might stick around. I just dont want to jinx myself like I did in the Okc G2G's. Which am pissed I missed because some of the people that attended there had great installs from what I heard.

Never mind I saw what corner we are going to meet at, see you guys there.

I dont have nothing installed right now besided my aftermarket double-din Kenwood HU. Am in a white 2000 Ford Explorer. Just make sure you let us know what corner your going to meet at (SW, SE, NW or NE corner).


----------



## killbride (Nov 29, 2011)

I can probably come for a bit! 
I'm in a blue buick lesabre 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

1. Strakele - Grayson - Mitusbishi Lancer
2. Comp-U-Geek - Chris - '12 Mustang (wont be able to stay too long)
3. Shadowmarx - Chevy Truck
4. DeanE10 - Dean - 2002 Dodge Quad Cab
5. WRX2010 - Jon - Subaru STI
6. Narvarr - 2006 Silver Mazda Tribute
7. TrickyRicky - 2000 Ford Explorer
8. killbride - Buick LeSabre

Keep 'em coming guys! 1 week.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Still waiting for some guys from up north to respond....


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Come on down OK guys!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Just a few more days! Remember to bring sunscreen, water, music, a few bucks for food, and make sure your A/C is working.

Anyone else gonna show up?


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

strakele said:


> Just a few more days! Remember to bring sunscreen, water, music, a few bucks for food, and make sure your A/C is working.
> 
> Anyone else gonna show up?


And a huge tent for us to park under so we have some shade. :laugh:


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I was gonna make it but I just don't have the money to make the trip... I don't think trebor is gonna make it for the same reasons. I was really looking forward to meeting some more people and hearing some more great cars. Hopefully I can make it to the next ones


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like am going to have to work on Saturday, but was told may be a couple of hours (will try to start at 6am so I can get off just in time to make it) if anything I might be late by an hour, I hope not.

My car is pretty dirty from work, so dont think I will let anyone in it, lol, just letting everyone know in advance so no one gets offended, lol.


----------



## Jrvtecaccord (Jul 3, 2008)

Dang, I will try my best to make it! I am just putting a simple build together and the final critical pieces come in Thursday, 6/28. Got rid of the W910 PDX M6/F6 since I was buying a new car but the darn sale fell through. I am now going to try a Pio AVH-B8400 and JL HD 900/5 combo with my Polk SR6500 & IDMAX 12. I will try to complete the install Friday, but damn it's hot, I had planned to start Saturday early morning before it heats up.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Jrvtecaccord said:


> Dang, I will try my best to make it! I am just putting a simple build together and the final critical pieces come in Thursday, 6/28. Got rid of the W910 PDX M6/F6 since I was buying a new car but the darn sale fell through. I am now going to try a Pio AVH-B8400 and JL HD 900/5 combo with my Polk SR6500 & IDMAX 12. I will try to complete the install Friday, but damn it's hot, I had planned to start Saturday early morning before it heats up.


Don't worry. I have not even started mine yet, so anything is better than a stock Subaru stereo. Have all the stuff, but waiting until the engine is at least broken in. :laugh:


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

No bueno for me...camping this weekend with the wifey and family


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

TrickyRicky said:


> Looks like am going to have to work on Saturday, but was told may be a couple of hours (will try to start at 6am so I can get off just in time to make it) if anything I might be late by an hour, I hope not.
> 
> My car is pretty dirty from work, so dont think I will let anyone in it, lol, just letting everyone know in advance so no one gets offended, lol.


Yeah looks like its an 8-hour day after all on Saturday. Tomorrow am off, but Saturday I have to work from 7am to 3:30pm so am going to be at work all day. And I highly doubt the G2G will last longer than 3:30pm, especiall with no shaded parking.

I'll still keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

One more day. Hope you guys can make it.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Grayson, bring a camera.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Is this the current list?

1. Strakele - Grayson - Mitusbishi Lancer
2. Comp-U-Geek - Chris - '12 Mustang (wont be able to stay too long)
3. Shadowmarx - Chevy Truck
4. DeanE10 - Dean - 2002 Dodge Quad Cab
5. WRX2010 - Jon - Subaru STI
6. Narvarr - 2006 Silver Mazda Tribute
7. killbride - Buick LeSabre

I will be leaving Austin around 6AM tomorrow so I should make it there by 11 or so


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

have fun boys


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

See you guys in a bit.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Parked in my grey lancer in between the BT Furnishings place and the empty store.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just in case anyone is looking for the spot it is right next to BT Furnishings in the same big empty parkinglot... See you when you get here!!! Yes Chad, I a tuly made it


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Welp, looks like I just slept straight through this one!:banghead: I got off work at 5:30 this morning and tried to get a couple hours of sleep and I just woke up!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

It was great meeting everyone today. I have some inspiration for my install. Grayson, your install is awesome and better in person. sounds great my friend.

Bummer my audio is still stock, but now that I have heard some systems, I am getting motivated to start getting at least sound deadener in and wires run. There is no way I will be able to wait until it cools down. might just have to work really early in the morning for the long 4th weekend.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> Welp, looks like I just slept straight through this one!:banghead: I got off work at 5:30 this morning and tried to get a couple hours of sleep and I just woke up!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


U forgot the 15 hr?


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who showed up! Glad everyone had a good time!

Here's the track list from the meet disc in case it doesn't show up right on your head unit or laptop:

1. Fortune intro - Carl Orff - just an epic opening track. Starts off cool, then gets real quiet and gradually crescendos to a powerful end. Some cool concert bass drum hits that should be deep and very clean, and you should be able to hear the drum head resonate.

2. No Excuses - Alice in Chains (unplugged) - The drums at the beginning of this song are awesome and very punchy. Turn it up and rock out. It's a good recording so you should be able to define where each performer was standing on the stage.

3. Brombo - Bromberg and Jimbo - Just a hard hitting drum track, with some bass that comes in at the end. Kick drum should have a lot of impact, snare should slap you in the face, and the cymbals should be fairly bright and detailed.

4. Game - I don't know if this is the actual title and who the artist is... got this off another meet disc. It's a cool, dynamic instrumental that just sounds neat. Turn it up pretty loud and it's not fatiguing, just fun.

5. Sail - AWOLNATION - Some really neat powerful bass in this song that comes in unexpected. First time I heard it was watching this video. Check it out.

6. Bad Company - Five Finger Death Punch - this is a really cool cover of the original Bad Company song. The bass guitar at the beginning is awesome - it actually sounds like a bass guitar amp, not just a bass tone. The singer's voice is very powerful.

7. Smooth Criminal - Michael Jackson - MJ's stuff tends to be very well recorded - highly dynamic with punchy midbass and very clean and well defined with no noise floor.

8. Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd (live) - this is a well done live recording. Listen all the way through, just a neat song in general with a cool ending.

9. Brick House - The Commodores - just a fun, funky track with good bass guitar and horns.

10. Superstitious - This is an instrumental cover done for the 03/04 EMMA competition disc. Crank this one up. Everything should be super dynamic and punchy. Drums especially, but the guitars too.

11. Toccata/Fugue (D minor) - Dan Dor - a cool pipe organ track. Gets pretty funky, not like your typical church music. Some real lows too.

12. Amuseum - James Howard - Another fun instrumental that you can turn up loud without being fatiguing. Drums are super super tight, and there are several other cool effects throughout the song.

13. Wishing Well - Michael Ruff - Dynamic jazzy track with some nice pure vocals.

14. Set the World on Fire - Symphony X - cool song for rockin' out from a lesser know progressive metal band similar to Dream Theater. Fast drums, nice heavy guitar, not screaming vocals.

15. Bring Me to Life - Evanescence - had to get a female vocal track on here. Turn this one up pretty loud and it should give you goosebumps as her voice comes in after the deep rumbling thunder sounds.

16. Limit to Your Love - James Blake - just some nice pure male vocals with a piano. After a while, you might be tempted to hit skip, but at around 55 seconds, some crazy sub bass pulses surprise you out of nowhere. Turn it up a bit and see if your woofers can handle it (and see how much everything in your car rattles)

17. Money for Nothing - Dire Straits - this is one of the most recommended SQ demo songs around here on DIYMA, and for good reason. It's very well recorded - clean and dynamic and just a fun song to listen to.

18. Burning my Soul - Dream Theater - Dream Theater has a lot of awesome songs, and this is one of them. The bass guitar at the beginning is great. They are a very technical band so listen through this song and their others to hear incredibly complex rhythms and lead breaks.

Once again glad you guys could make it and glad we were able to improve on some of the cars while you were here!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> U forgot the 15 hr?


That last meet at Jeremy's I was up for 36Hrs straight and almost didn't make it home...not sure I could drink enough 5Hr energy drinks to try that again. Really hate that I missed this though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Was indeed great to meet you all, good times. Thanks for the tune Grayson, HUGE HELP!! Now I just need to glass in the 12s under the seat and I will be Golden


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

I had a blast. Great people ,Great systems,Great tunes!!!
Grayson Bro. thx again for take'n the time to burn those disks 
for everyone that was there!
Look'n forward to doing this again soon...


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

This thread is useless without pics


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

I deff had a great time meeting everyone as well..Everyone has some fantastic sounding systems, and I really enjoyed hearing all of them.I learned several things today,and was amazed how clean/clear a system can be.Really looking forward to going to the Austin Area coming up.I thank you Grayson for helping me with my system today,and appreciate the New Tunes as well!!Great people/great Time, an fantastic systems!!!My first meet Ive ever been too


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> This thread is useless without pics


I'm with ya there. How many ended up coming?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

5 of us all together...

1. Strakele - Grayson - Mitusbishi Lancer <-- SQ and competing
2. Shadowmarx - Mark? Chevy Truck <-- SQ in progress
3. DeanE10 - Dean - 2002 Dodge Quad Cab <-- SQ in progress
4. WRX2010 - Jon - Subaru STI <-- Stock still...
5. audiobaun - William - Chevy Truck <-- SPL so far just 2x10" and was moving some serious air...

Greyson took some pictures I thought?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

How did I miss this??? I was in Austin the whole weekend. Gahhhhhh Hope everyone had fun


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

00poop6x said:


> How did I miss this??? I was in Austin the whole weekend. Gahhhhhh Hope everyone had fun


We all met in Plano so you didn't miss it 

I am thinking I will hold a G2G soon in Georgetown. We have an Albertsons that closed down right off of I-35 and a huge tent that I can borrow for a little shade. I am thinking in the early August time frame...


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I didn't take a whole lot of pictures.. this is what I got:


----------

